# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Case Palletizing

## Airicist

Robotic Food Case Palletizing with FANUC M-410iB Robot - Courtesy of Automated Cells & Equipment 

Published on Jun 14, 2013




> Palletizing Robot: robot.fanucamerica.com/products/robots/palletizing-robots.aspx
> 
> The FANUC M-410iB Series Robot is an industry favorite for automated palletizing systems that incorporate industrial palletizing robots with high speed and heavy payload options. FANUC Authorized Integrator Automated Cells and Equipment utilize this highly specialized robot in this, its "Five In-Five Out" case palletizing system.
> 
> ACE's "Five In-Five Out" robotic palletizing system consists of five input conveyors for incoming product and five output conveyors for palletized products. Five lanes of food cases are brought into the robot cell and merged into three lanes. The FANUC M-410iB uses its end of arm tooling to pick cases of food three-at-a-time, and places them onto one of five different palletizing locations. Once a pallet is complete, an outbound conveyor removes the pallet from the cell. The robot handles all product and pallets, making this a very cost effective and efficient palletizing solution.

----------

